# Spectrasonics - tiny scraps of news [re-updated old thread]



## Guy Rowland (May 29, 2013)

Our old favourite hangout, Northern Sounds, is good for one more post it seems:

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... post721307

Now, don't get too carried away - this is ALMOST news, not news. But Eric mentioned the following:

*MANY new products in the works*. Brand new instruments, yay! 

*News before 2014*. Eric you slipped and commited to a date - some news by December 31, 2013! :D And since you also said you won't annonuce til you're ready to go with something... :D :D :D 

*New patches and reorganisation for Omnisphere*. Eric already mentioned here that they were going through the browser to make things easier to find and help integration with 3rd party products. Nice to see there will be new patches too. Also said this update will be free.

*New grooves* - has to be for Stylus, right?

Bring it on....


----------



## RasmusFors (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

So excited, love Spectrasonic :D


----------



## windshore (May 29, 2013)

hallelujah!


----------



## Mike Marino (May 29, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## woodsdenis (May 29, 2013)

Eric Persing king of the Multi Quote. LOL


----------



## Niah (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



> We will not release product news until it's available. That's how we work now. You'll find out about each new thing we are doing as soon as it's ready for the market, not before. Pre-announcing stuff in the past has only caused huge problems for the company....so now we are doing it much smarter.



Wish every company would follow the same example. 8)


----------



## kclements (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



Niah @ Wed May 29 said:


> > We will not release product news until it's available. That's how we work now. You'll find out about each new thing we are doing as soon as it's ready for the market, not before. Pre-announcing stuff in the past has only caused huge problems for the company....so now we are doing it much smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish every company would follow the same example. 8)



Funny, because Apple gets nailed on doing the same thing. But I agree, it seems like the best way to do it - announce when you have something to ship.

I use all the Spectrasonics instruments nearly everyday. Love them. Looking forward to what they have in store.

cheers
kc


----------



## Saxer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



kclements @ 29.5.2013 said:


> Funny, because Apple gets nailed on doing the same thing.


there's a difference between

'announcing products when they are ready'

and

'don't communicate with your customers at all'

nobody can blame spectrasonics for missing communications and support! both is exellent!


----------



## reddognoyz (May 29, 2013)

if you look at the Northern Sounds Eric Pershing was goaded into answering the question " is spectrasonics out of business? 

well played. : )


----------



## Guido Negraszus (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Yeah, I remember when they announced Omnisphere in January and the release date was almost a year later (was it September or something like that?). That was over the top.  

Nevertheless, my day-to-day studio work without Omisphere, Trillian and RMX is unthinkable. Can't wait to hear what is coming our way!


----------



## dinerdog (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Either way, my credit card is at the ready, willing and able. : >


----------



## muziksculp (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Will we see : *Omnisphere II* & *Stylus RMX II* in the next couple of months ?

Or should I change (Months) to (Years) to be more realistic ? 

:lol:


----------



## mk282 (May 30, 2013)

I don't think "Omnisphere II" is really necessary. Eric was talking about having a wholly NEW products there. So, something that's neither Omni, nor RMX, nor Trilian.


----------



## wlotz (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



Guy Rowland @ Wed May 29 said:


> Our old favourite hangout, Northern Sounds, is good for one more post it seems:
> 
> http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... post721307
> 
> ...



_-)


----------



## zvenx (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



dinerdog @ Wed May 29 said:


> Either way, my credit card is at the ready, willing and able. : >


+1
rsp


----------



## kitekrazy (May 30, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Wed May 29 said:


> Eric Persing king of the Multi Quote. LOL



He also spoke the best anti dongle sermon I ever heard.


----------



## Ed (May 30, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Thu May 30 said:


> woodsdenis @ Wed May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Persing king of the Multi Quote. LOL
> ...



oooh, would love to read that?


----------



## synthetic (May 30, 2013)

Wow, amazing, I had no idea that site was still running. 

But seriously folks, I hope that some of the Heart of Asia & Heart of Africa content gets added to Omnisphere or another instrument.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 31, 2013)

Ed @ Thu May 30 said:


> kitekrazy @ Thu May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > woodsdenis @ Wed May 29 said:
> ...



If you go bad the NSS forum and search for the thread "An Open Letter to Developers" you will see it.

If I could afford Omnishere, I would buy it. I always like to support developers with the "I trust you" attitude.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Hi,

The Spectrasonics website is not responding. http://spectrasonics.net/

I'm guessing they are uploading something new on their website, or running some maintenance tasks. Hopefully it's the first guess.

We shall know soon. 

Oh.. their website is back on-line.. nothing New. 

So, I guess no excitement yet. It was most likely just some maintenance tasks. :lol: 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## mark812 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



muziksculp @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Spectrasonics website is not responding. http://spectrasonics.net/
> 
> ...



It's working normally here.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



mark812 @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> muziksculp @ Mon Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Yes, it's back up. (I updated my post above). Too bad, I was excited :lol:


----------



## lee (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

This most definitely deserves the "almost news" subject.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Only a maximum of 4 months to go before ACTUAL NEWS o=?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

I cheekily asked Spectrasonics recently via a support email for new Omnisphere patches and voilà! So you guys obviously have me to thank for that! :mrgreen: 

Seriously, although Omnisphere alread comes with 8000+ patches, those guys are geniuses in sound design so I could never get enough!

Yeah I don't think I could even contemplate an Omnisphere 2, it would take me a lifetime to master Omnisphere, but an update with more patches and improved browsing sounds perfect. Looking forward to the new products, wonder what they could be, something similar to Trilian but devoted to guitars perhaps...?


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

I was already excited by this next year for me and this is the icing on the cake! I loved Atmosphere on the G5 and needing to get back to music somehow is coming together o coincide with this exciting news from Eric.

Can't wait to see what is happening at Spectrasonics...


----------



## spectrum (Aug 30, 2013)

Lotsa good noises happening over here....we're working away.


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds very cool Eric!

Please ping me an email address..


----------



## Madrigal (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Even though I really can't think of any other library I really need at the moment, I'm sure that whatever Spectrasonics is cooking is going to be a _must have_ in the future.  

They're in a league of their own!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2013)

spectrum @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> Lotsa good noises happening over here....we're working away.



Hi Eric,

What are you guys burning this time around ? 

Must be super hot in your studio this summer. :lol: 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Eric and Spectrasonics own a completely unique niche in my world of purchasing- i will simply buy whatever he puts out, unheard (assuming it doesn't require a second mortgage, and even then...)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Excellent to hear, Eric!



NYC Composer @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> Eric and Spectrasonics own a completely unique niche in my world of purchasing- i will simply buy whatever he puts out, unheard (assuming it doesn't require a second mortgage, and even then...)



Yeah... me too...


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



NYC Composer @ Fri 30 Aug said:


> Eric and Spectrasonics own a completely unique niche in my world of purchasing- i will simply buy whatever he puts out, unheard (assuming it doesn't require a second mortgage, and even then...)



+ 1


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*



NYC Composer @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> Eric and Spectrasonics own a completely unique niche in my world of purchasing- i will simply buy whatever he puts out, unheard (assuming it doesn't require a second mortgage, and even then...)



same here! o-[][]-o 

marco


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 31, 2013)

Does a product like Omnisphere need an upgrade? I see so many posts on other forums wanting an upgrade for upgrade sake. It's on my list to own someday.


----------



## mark812 (Aug 31, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> Does a product like Omnisphere need an upgrade? I see so many posts on other forums wanting an upgrade for upgrade sake. It's on my list to own someday.



Just one: sample import. :wink:


----------



## Jan16 (Aug 31, 2013)

mark812 @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> kitekrazy @ Sat Aug 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Does a product like Omnisphere need an upgrade? I see so many posts on other forums wanting an upgrade for upgrade sake. It's on my list to own someday.
> ...


+1


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

Will we finally see *Stylus RMX-II* ? :roll:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 31, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> Does a product like Omnisphere need an upgrade? I see so many posts on other forums wanting an upgrade for upgrade sake. It's on my list to own someday.



The product in most need of an update, clearly, is Stylus RMX. Oh for a tag browser and some new Spectrasonics-quality library content reflecting the last 5 years of music.

But Omni - sure. Yes there are thousands of terrific presets, but depending on what you're using it for, you can run low in certain areas surprisingly quickly (I could use another 1,000 impacts and one-shots of every conceivable type, for example). I think the synthesis engine is excellent (as is the interface), but I'd be surprised if Spectrasonics didn't have some more tricks up its sleeve for more synthesis options or refinements. Indeed, the UI is SO strong I never want to use any other synth ever, so the more flexibility I have in the engine the better I'll like it.

As for sample import - I'm personally not too fussed cos I probably wouldn't use it in that way. Everyone said for years that DVD need a record button. When DVD-R arrived, it was only ever a niche product. People didn't need that button on that device nearly as much as they thought they did.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

I would really welcome new patches in Omnisphere. Usually, I am on a deadline and don't have time to get too deep in creating new programs, especially when you consider all of the other VI's and the time it takes to learn each one and prepare for a project. When I have off-time, I can do that, so I love the synthesis editing capability, but I also welcome ready-to-go patches for when I need something fast to fit the bill. 

I loved the Moog patch update they had, but honestly, I had analog covered pretty well. I would really like to see more really interesting and different sampling patches. I actually used the burning piano in a horror film. lol

An RMX update would also be fantastic. I don't get to play with that as much because I usually do orchestral scoring and use other percussions, but for anything that requires beats, I turn to RMX immediately.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Doggone it, someone at KVR has pointed out that the original post by Eric at Northern Sounds has had the comments pertaining to news this year deleted. Think that pretty conclusively means that there won't be anything new in 2013, heavy sigh. I know we all want it to be right and perfect, and that they've been working on AAX versions of the trio this year but.... boy I could use that RMX update in particular.

C'est la vie!


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2013)

Are these updates so urgent?Did you guys go through ALL Omnisphere and RMX patches so that you need new ones?
I use them every day and I just scratched their surface to be honest.
But thats just me


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Christof @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Are these updates so urgent?Did you guys go through ALL Omnisphere and RMX patches so that you need new ones?
> I use them every day and I just scratched their surface to be honest.
> But thats just me



RMX is, I'm afraid to say, now really showing its age imo. There's still nothing better than stuff like the time designer etc, but 9 years is an eternity in electronic / dance music trends, so the core library really is quite dated (yes - RMX was released in 2004!). Even the five expansions were bundled by 2007. Dubstep has come (and gone?), Trap and modern pop production sounds quite different to that of 10 years ago. And since you mention it, I may well have missed some patches as RMX still lacks a tag browser!

I know you can get expansions from 3rd parties (and I have many), but was really hoping there'd have been an official overhaul by now.

Omnisphere is doing just great, but am looking forward to Eric's changse to the browser to better integrate 3rd party stuff with Spectrasonics' own.

I love Spectrasonics so much I'd literally buy anything they released without even seeing or hearing what it is, but this really has been a long period to wait for RMX 2 / RMX Successor in particular.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 6, 2013)

I also was hoping for something new from Spectrasonics. Not because I "need" something new but because they always have something special. It shows what exceptional status they have. How many companies in this tough market could survive for so long without any new products? Omnisphere/Trillian are now 4-5 years or there about. Whatever it is, it will be great!


----------



## zvenx (Nov 6, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> I also was hoping for something new from Spectrasonics. Not because I "need" something new but because they always have something special. ............. Whatever it is, it will be great!



Huge +1
Couldn't have said it better myself.
rsp


----------



## Sopranos (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> All good things come to those who wait.



Or is it... All good things must come to an end?

:shock: 

+1 on anything from Spectrasonics... Unheard and unseen, I will buy it!


----------



## A_Fool_With_Tools (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Anybody see this post from Eric (Spectrasonics) on yahoo?

sounds promising :o 



While I don't participate here at the Yahoo Group anymore and haven't for several years, I'm very active at other forums like VI Control. 


As always, we are really busy working on new stuff....we are also helping hundreds of customers directly every day at our headquarters. 


Also, remember that for all the same reasons that Native Instruments, Propellerheads, Ableton, East West and Apple no longer do any trade shows...we don't do them anymore either. We will be going more of the Apple route when it's time to announce our new releases and holding our own events, etc. Announcements at trade shows are the "old school" way of doing things that no longer makes sense for any established software companies... .so this is nothing new if you don't see us exhibiting at NAMM like we used to. We're all there of course and having meetings and hanging out at our distributor ILIO's booth from time to time...so if you are a NAMM attendee look around and you'll probably run into us.  


Keep in mind that we make HUGE instruments that are far larger than anyone else in the business and these take years to develop. For example, Omnisphere was a seven year project and we even have one project that's been in development now for 12 years! 


We are indeed working on many, many new things and an important thing we have been doing is figuring out how to release products, updates and upgrades in a timely way, so that there's not ever such a long period of silence from us like this. 


What I can reveal is that we're super excited for what's coming up in 2014, which is going to be awesome and also our 20 year anniversary of Spectrasonics! 


Cheers!  


EP


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

That is good news. I'll forgive Eric for missing his 2013 release if 2014 is that good 

And...

*12 YEARS?*


----------



## jleckie (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh- nothing even for Christmas....? Darn. Not even a crumb?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

When it comes to releasing information, Eric is a classic Scrooge figure!

If his products hadn't been so seminal in my career, why I'd....I'd.....

wait like everyone else. :wink:


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 7, 2013)

Is this anti hype? Keep quite for a long time, give out little drips of non information etc?


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Love Spectrasonics! Stylus RMX in particular has by far the best and most user friendly way of using and customising loops and making them sound how you want them in your track.
Personally would love a new version of Stylus RMX that did massive cinematic percussion and more hybrid type stuff.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

12 years?!?
oh dear...
luckyly it will be in 2014... I've almost finished the budget for music instruments...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

:!: 

Ahem, I find myself regulary on their website, hoping to get some news. LOL I confess, I am an addict of Spectrasonics products ever since Atmosphere was released. 

Eric, where can I pre-order. :lol:

...and now tell us it is coming in Q1 2014 will ya? :wink: 

That is fantastic news, and I can not even begin to imagine what they cooked up now, but I will use it the very moment it is released, that much is certain.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> That is good news. I'll forgive Eric for missing his 2013 release if 2014 is that good
> 
> And...
> 
> *12 YEARS?*



What an interesting business model Spectrasonics has. I used to work for a company called Vertigo that made 3D animation software for the SGI's. We were always under so much pressure to get a new release out as we always needed the capital just to kep the doors open. 12 years in software development? I can't think of another company that could afford the luxury of paying people to develop a piece of software for 12 years without going bankrupt. One can only assume they made a fortune on their 3 core products and have a very tiny development team. What's more surprising is that none of the competition has taken this lull in development at Spectrasonics as an opportunity to come out with their own version of Stylus. You'd think Native Instruments would have the horsepower to come up with something Stylus-like but more up to date...


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 8, 2013)

Ha ha, in my mind I see Erik next week here with a smile and announcing one of the best products you can buy.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



dpasdernick @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sat Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> > That is good news. I'll forgive Eric for missing his 2013 release if 2014 is that good
> ...



Yeah, when you think how old Stylus is, its just amazing that no other drum loop VST has even come close to being so perfectly designed and implemented IMHO.
I mean I really love Damage but always wish it worked exactly like Stylus, LOL
The effects rack in Stylus sounds incredible too, not to mention all the chaos controls, half speed, double speed, time sigs, drag and drop etc. I know its really old now and could do with some new sounds but everything about it's design was a work of genius as far as usability goes!
Come on Eric lets have more!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

+1 on the mazing functionality and depth of Stylus. Amazing loop player and manipulator, effects rack, groove templates, very deep sound library, oh and btw- it makes a great drum machine as well. Much like Omni, I doubt most people, myself included, ever completely plumb its depth.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



dpasdernick @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> What an interesting business model Spectrasonics has. ... 12 years in software development? I can't think of another company that could afford the luxury of paying people to develop a piece of software for 12 years without going bankrupt. One can only assume they made a fortune on their 3 core products and have a very tiny development team.


I am very interested how this has worked for them financially too! Just educationally.

Working in and with businesses that create product it's always a cash flow issue. So I am curious as to how their business model works as it seems to me it is the absolute ideal way of running a business: quality vs quantity. Spending the necessary time to get things RIGHT. But one has to have the backing / cash in order to make that happen.

Maybe you are right dpasdernick in that they are just very efficiently working off the cash from their existing and aging product mix and live very modestly.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to check out Groove Agent SE4 bundled with Cubase 7.5. Although I think its not audio loops so much as individual sounds, they seem to have got some similar ideas for layering and manipulating grooves on top of each other, and the DAW integration looks good too. It sure won't replace Stylus though, even in its decade-old state.

I can't wait for the big annoucement(s). I feel the same way about whatever Audiobro do next too.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Another great thing about Stylus is that it's not a closed system, so you can import other stuff, and some of the Studio Profiles expansion packs featuring Neil Peart, Matt Sorum, Steve Gadd etc are also incredible and have the bonus of all the Stylus functionality built in.
They've got their work cut out matching Stylus with anything new that's for sure!


----------



## drumman (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Spectrasonics, in an effort to satisfy everyone's financial curiosity, would you please publish your income statements and balance sheets for the last 20 years? I'm sure they would become the core chapters in every MBA student's first year textbook. You could collect publishing rights, generate more revenue and make even more in-depth products.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



drumman @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Spectrasonics, in an effort to satisfy everyone's financial curiosity, would you please publish your income statements and balance sheets for the last 20 years? I'm sure they would become the core chapters in every MBA student's first year textbook. You could collect publishing rights, generate more revenue and make even more in-depth products.



Drumman... cheeky fellow 

No one wants Eric to post his financial statements but I'm betting a lot of people would love to be able to sustain their lifestyles in Burbank California while spending 12 years on a labor of love. Eric has cracked the nut we all dream of. Being able to take the time to produce only quality products without seemingly having to worry about the next mortgage payment. The guy is in a league of his own both as a musician and as a businessman.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



dpasdernick @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> drumman @ Sun Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Spectrasonics, in an effort to satisfy everyone's financial curiosity, would you please publish your income statements and balance sheets for the last 20 years? I'm sure they would become the core chapters in every MBA student's first year textbook. You could collect publishing rights, generate more revenue and make even more in-depth products.
> ...



Well said. And no I wasn't expecting financial statements LOL. I'm just always fascinated by companies that can balance art and commerce AND be successful.


----------



## spectrum (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words all. Been very busy with new stuff. 

And here's some small, but nice news: Today we released free software updates to Omnisphere, Trilian and Stylus RMX that take care of some fix issues and add official AAX 64-bit support:

http://auth.spectrasonics.net/useracct/

For those curious about our business approach, our simple secret is that we take a lot of time to build really large and high quality products that appeal to a wide range of users...so that they sell very well for a long time. Even with no news at all for an extended time, Spectrasonics instruments are still among the top-selling virtual instruments in the market.

We also always have many projects in the works....all in various stages of development. It's not just one or two big projects. We have a lot of ideas and those ideas transform and morph a lot along the way. This is one of our secrets to making stuff that's great too...the best stuff takes time to get right and we throw away a lot of stuff that doesn't make the cut.

That said, we don't want to be so quiet for such long periods and so we have some great new ideas on how to keep our pipeline to the public humming more consistently. 

Really looking forward to this coming year. 

Cheers,

spectrum (EP from Spectrasonics)


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 9, 2013)

spectrum @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Thanks for the kind words all. Been very busy with new stuff.
> 
> And here's some small, but nice news: Today we released free software updates to Omnisphere, Trilian and Stylus RMX that take care of some fix issues and add official AAX 64-bit support:
> 
> ...



Does this new update also reorganize the browser with new categories? Been looking forward to that for a while.


----------



## oxo (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

@ eric

thanks for this update! 
i have a few useful suggestions for improvement. when we write a wish list in this forum, it is then read from you?


----------



## spectrum (Dec 9, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Does this new update also reorganize the browser with new categories? Been looking forward to that for a while.


Still working on that...big job...comin' up.


----------



## spectrum (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



oxo @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> @ eric
> 
> thanks for this update!
> i have a few useful suggestions for improvement. when we write a wish list in this forum, it is then read from you?


Sure!


----------



## oxo (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

fine, i'll write the list in the next few days and post it here


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



oxo @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> fine, i'll write the list in the next few days post it here



just take it easy with that list, otherwise we won't see anything new from Spectrasonics for another few years :lol:


----------



## oxo (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

i'm sure the team is already working hard on desirable features:


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 10, 2013)

Just received an maintanance update from spectrasonics.


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjQzASPMapQ

Interview with EP


----------



## RGM (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Many thanks for news of the Omnisphere updates Eric.

I've been a fan of your work since the mid 90's.

I'm curious about the OSX 7 requirement that sits against the version lists on your update site? Being in the middle of a long ongoing movie project, I'm still sitting on OSX6.8 and will do for a wee while. 

Are you pushing us up to OSX7 before we can move forward with Omnisphere?

All the very best
Richard


----------



## spectrum (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Our official policy is that we can test and support the current OS and two major revisions prior...hence OSX7 being the current minimum supported OSX system.

The new updates may work fine in OS6, but we can no longer guarantee that they will or provide specific fixes for it.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 10, 2013)

To be an Apple user isn't inexpensive..... .


----------



## spectrum (Dec 10, 2013)

We have the same policy for Windows too


----------



## scientist (Dec 10, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> To be an Apple user isn't inexpensive..... .



as of mavericks, mac OS updates are free. still expensive in other ways, though!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 10, 2013)

spectrum @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> We have the same policy for Windows too





Yeah, but on the newest windows versions I can use a lot of the oldest xp-software without any problem... .


----------



## spectrum (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

This is true!

It's amazing to me that even Atmosphere, Trilogy and Stylus Classic are still working great on Windows 8 with no modifications!

As much as I like Apple, the changes and hoops we've had to jump through for them have been insane are ridiculously disruptive to our development.


----------



## Udo (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Are Spectrasonics updates cumulative?


----------



## RGM (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Thanks Eric ..... get it! ie OSX 6 could well still work but not guaranteed. 

Entirely understandable.

Best
Richard


----------



## spectrum (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*



Udo @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Are Spectrasonics updates cumulative?


Yes


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 10, 2013)

spectrum @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> ...For those curious about our business approach, our simple secret is that we take a lot of time to build really large and high quality products that appeal to a wide range of users...so that they sell very well for a long time....



I chuckled when I read this. Eric, I can't think of a single company that wouldn't think this approach to business is like "well duh" but they never achieve what you do. I'd say your business sense is spot on but you're talent for amazing sound and playable "musical" instruments is unparalleled. The only issue I've ever had with your products is that there isn't enough of them. I'm sure 2014 will be a great year for us all.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Re "may work in 6"- which brave soul will be our SL beta tester?
Please report back soonest


----------



## jleckie (Dec 10, 2013)

dpasdernick @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> spectrum @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > The only issue I've ever had with your products is that there isn't enough of them. I'm sure 2014 will be a great year for us all.



amen. amen.


----------



## spectrum (Dec 10, 2013)

It's easy to roll back to 1.5.6 if it's not working perfectly in Snow Leopard.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Spectrasonics - no news [updated old thread]*

Another great thing about Spectrasonics is that they don't forbid 2nd Hand sales, unlike some other extremely blinkered companies I could mention!

Recently needed approval to transfer a licence. No problems whatsovever and very helpful support from Spectrasonics.
When the transfer goes ahead Spectrasonics will earn $50 they wouldn't otherwise have had from allowing the original user to sell on, plus they will have gained a new registered user who may well purchase upgrades, other products etc.

Can't fault that in any way! Great Company!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, yes, I know we've been here before, but....

https://twitter.com/Spectrasonics/statu ... 9755268096



> "Let's just say we are very excited for 2015 "



Also, one scrap of info from my end - recently I enquired about getting an undo button into Omni, and they said it was already on their list for an upcoming version. Yay!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics - tiny scraps of news*

Happy 2015... Can't wait for Omni update. Eric personally helped me get mine running when AAX version got released, haven't stopped using it yet! He really cares and it shows. His products and attitude are tops. (Amazing that he and Doug from EW live only a few miles apart yet are on opposite ends of the planet business-wise) 

More third party patch patch integration would be great- "the unfinished" patches are amazing but a huge patch list needs a better rating system (10 stars? Percentage? Yes, it gets that complicated). Undo button (30 levels?  , dedicated eq and sends on mixer section, more samples, sample import, oh yes... and if you do none of it I'm still in, just to get the privilege of seeing what's next! o/~ o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 3, 2015)

I met Eric at the Roland NAMM booth in Chicago in 1987 ???? Was the nicest guy at the show as this pimple faced kid stood over his shoulder during demo's and asked him a thousand questions in between and still is. Blow us away E.P.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 3, 2015)

*bites nails*
I hope for a reveal at NAMM


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 3, 2015)

Mystic @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> *bites nails*
> I hope for a reveal at NAMM



Eric did say they weren't announcing at trade shows any more. That said, pluginguru's Skippy has alleredly been saying to look at NAMM re Spectrasonics, and he and Eric are buddies. Can but hope.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 3, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> > "Let's just say we are very excited for 2015 "


[beginrecord]

*Symptoms:*
Heart Rate: 132
Respirations: 22
Spine: Tingly

*Diagnosis:* SpectraSonics Newproductitis

*Prognosis:*
Guarded.

*Treatment:*
Omnisphere usage, 3x/day.
If rash or hives develop, increase usage to 5x/day.

[/endrecord]


----------



## AmbientMile (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics almost news!*

[quote="aaronnt1 @ Fri Aug 30, 2013 1..... something similar to Trilian but devoted to guitars perhaps...?[/quote]

This is what I'm hoping for!!!!


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 3, 2015)

Just so long as it isn't the VI equivalent of Guns n Roses' Chinese Democracy : ) 

(I'm pretty damn sure it won't be)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 3, 2015)

Spectrasonics will create a new world currency, eradicate poverty, end all wars, cure the ill and release a) new sampler b) new sequencer and updates for Ominsphere owners are free.

All right?

:lol:


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 3, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 03 said:


> Spectrasonics will create a new world currency, eradicate poverty, end all wars, cure the ill and release a) new sampler b) new sequencer and updates for Ominsphere owners are free.
> 
> All right?
> 
> :lol:



I'm worried about your meter overages. 

I'm also worried that Spectra won't release the latest and greatest before I reach 104- and I hate bad odds....


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 4, 2015)

I really thought in 2014 we would get something out of Spectrasonics but alas...once again my hopes and dreams have been shattered. 

To be honest I find myself using Omni and Stylus less these days. I know that Omni is a killer synth but I've moved on to Alchemy with expansions like Iceland and Steamworks. 

I find it ironic that Eric dumped the UVI engine to make the Steam Engine so that he could have full control and utilize it in future products. How long as Omni been out? 8 years? Spectrasonics released 1 new instrument in that time based on the Steam engine, Trillian. UVI has released a massive amount of new product and I have bought almost every single one. I've also bought Mach 5 so that I could dive in deeper to the editing the UVI stuff if need be.

Eric... where have you been? I just bought a D-550 and a JD900 (I owned a D-50 back in the day), I still have a Roland XP-80 with a lot of your expansion cards. I have been using your sounds all my life. Now you've abandoned me...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 8, 2015)

Word on the street is that Spectrasonics will be at NAMM and Eric P will be presenting.

I don't think I've used this emoticon before, it's been there waiting for this moment:

o=?


----------



## luke_7 (Jan 8, 2015)

FINALLY !!!  ERIC YOU'RE THE MAN !!!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 8, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> Word on the street is that Spectrasonics will be at NAMM and Eric P will be presenting.
> 
> I don't think I've used this emoticon before, it's been there waiting for this moment:
> 
> o=?



Perhaps presenting together with Ben from Camel Audio.... we shall see.... we shall see!

:lol:


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 8, 2015)

:::checking credit card balance:::


----------



## The Darris (Jan 8, 2015)

It looks like they will be sharing a booth with VSL per the floor plan. I will definitely be checking out what they have to show this year.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 9, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> Word on the street is that Spectrasonics will be at NAMM and Eric P will be presenting.


That would be great. 8) 

I wonder how significant this is, though, because Spectrasonics is always at NAMM anyway, as part of the enormous Ilio booth. The various companies distributed by Ilio (VSL, AAS, Synthogy, Spectrasonics, etc.) each have their own area there. Eric usually stops by, although I don't know if he's done any presenting in recent years. Not to be pessimistic, but he has done presentations that were "Cool Tricks with Trilian" sorts of things.

It'll be interesting to find out.

A little off topic, but my first year showing at NAMM was the 2008 show. One cool thing about having a booth is that since you set up before the show actually starts, you can wander around and see what various companies (neighboring booths) are going to be showing, since they have to put up their display artwork at least a day early. So I saw that Spectrasonics was going to be announcing something called "Omnisphere."

The funny thing, though, is that I already knew this. The head of another company told me he already knew the new product was going to be called Omnisphere, but not because Spectrasonics told him. Instead, he found out because he was going to be releasing a new product himself which he was planing to call . . . "Omnisphere." He wanted to resister a trademark for this new name, so he had to do a search to see if other companies already had the name. Much to his surprise, somebody did. The listed name of the owner of this trademark was "Eric Persing."


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike Greene @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Jan 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Word on the street is that Spectrasonics will be at NAMM and Eric P will be presenting.
> ...



Is there a way to search recent trademark registries by author? 

I can wait. I'm sure whatever it is, it will be great and I will be broke. That's a given.


----------

